# 7 String Pickups On A Budget



## lankyman20000 (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations for some cheapish passive pickups for a seven string. I'm on a tight budget but I want to get the best out of very little money (i.e cheap guitar + cheapish improved pickups). I noticed IronGears (IronGear Pickups - Welcome) were around the sort of price I was looking at but they don't do any for sevens!

Cheers Guys


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 28, 2013)

7 strings stuff is still a niche market, therefore I highly doubt that you'll find any pickups under 50$ brand new, best bet would be to find some used DiMarzio or Seymour Duncan.

Price goes with demand and the demand is not really high for 7 stringers parts.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 28, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> 7 strings stuff is still a niche market, therefore I highly doubt that you'll find any pickups under 50$ brand new, best bet would be to find some used DiMarzio or Seymour Duncan.
> 
> Price goes with demand and the demand is not really high for 7 stringers parts.


 
I agree for the largest part. Dimarzios for $60 can be done, under $50 is a bit too sharp.

Dimarzio Evolution 7 String Bridge Humbucker Creme W Chrome Poles DP 704 | eBay

This is also a consequence of a niche market, plus having a slightly too wide product range I think.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 28, 2013)

Used Dimarzio New7's go for around $50 for a bridge/neck set, and "regular" dimarzio's for the same amount each


----------



## lankyman20000 (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys, just for curiosity's sake can you get Hotrails for 7 strings? Looks like dimarzio's it is then I was guessing that was going to be the best bet.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 28, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Used Dimarzio New7's go for around $50 for a bridge/neck set, and "regular" dimarzio's for the same amount each


 
If DiMarzios goes for 50$ brand new in the USA, consider yourself lucky. I've paid my X2N and D-Activator X for about 110$ *each* (those were bought in a local shop, but still). In the UK I would doubt that price would go under 50$ for brand new DiMarzios


----------



## Mike (Aug 28, 2013)

Remember, you get what you pay for. Too cheap and they'll most likely sound worse than what's already in the guitar.

If you're looking to save money though, used is always a good option, just make sure there's a good amount of lead left. Also, maybe try just doing one pickup at a time. For example, If you mainly use the bridge, take the money you were going to spend on a budget set and just get a better bridge then replace the neck later.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 28, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> If DiMarzios goes for 50$ brand new in the USA, consider yourself lucky. I've paid my X2N and D-Activator X for about 110$ *each* (those were bought in a local shop, but still). In the UK I would doubt that price would go under 50$ for brand new DiMarzios



I meant $50 used haha they go for about 80 new here depending on where you get them


----------



## lankyman20000 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bisky (Aug 29, 2013)

Keep an eye on craigslist, ebay, and the classified. I just let a Dimarzio Blaze go for $45 shipped.


----------

